# Bcaa



## DITD (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with BCAA for endurance type race's? ? If so what dosage and how did they work?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Branch Chain Amino Acids are usually found in a complete, healthy diet.


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ive filled up a bottle for the road bike instead of gatorade and fou d it worked well. I usually drink them though when I know ill be in the gym for a few nours and I think they help me keep going and feeling better. Cant hurt to go to your local GNC and ask for some samples to try. I reccomend Muscle Pharm Amino 1, pretty wonderful tasting


----------

